# China to build world's tallest skyscraper in 90 days



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

^^ On that render above it's standing right in Chicago :cheers:

Edit: Oops, am too late with my answer :cheers:


----------



## 1Filipe1 (Jul 13, 2012)

Nouvellecosse said:


> The picture shows it as part of the Chicago skyline, but I guess that must just be to illustrate the scale.


more like propoganda lol look how massive they made it compared to like the john hannock building xD


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

gonna be another world's tallest... but uses other city as the background in rendering.. hno:


----------



## krnboy1009 (Aug 9, 2011)

I dont care who builds it, not gonna step in to any buildings built in 90 days or less, EVEN as simple as 6 story apartment building.


----------



## Sky Binh Nguyen (Aug 14, 2012)

krnboy1009 said:


> I dont care who builds it, not gonna step in to any buildings built in 90 days or less, EVEN as simple as 6 story apartment building.


I believe if they actually finish the building in next March, people from around the world will flock there to enter the building within days. It will be the real marvel of wonders in the modern world.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

krnboy1009 said:


> I dont care who builds it, not gonna step in to any buildings built in 90 days or less, EVEN as simple as 6 story apartment building.


+1 



Sky Binh Nguyen said:


> I believe if they actually finish the building in next March, people from around the world will flock there to enter the building within days. It will be the real marvel of wonders in the modern world.


...marvel of wonders of the modern world :lol: I don't think so hno:


----------



## wino (Sep 8, 2009)

Sky Binh Nguyen said:


> I believe if they actually finish the building in next March, people from around the world will flock there to enter the building within days. It will be the real marvel of wonders in the modern world.


I would be too scared to enter the building.... 
90 days???? that's enough for me to be paranoid..


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Lot of idiotic comments here hno:

They're specially designed to be strong and installed quickly... they aren't just bundling up some sticks and propping them up 800m in 90 days...


----------



## heightincreasing (Dec 12, 2012)

90 days? lol surely they will make mistakes? what about the lifts they require electrics and all that? what they going to use slides?


----------



## Cloud92 (Jul 26, 2011)

Maybe they still think a skyscraper is symbol of power even though the idea of power and a skyscraper have long gone. ugh i think its a stupid idea and i don't think people are gonna go there probably going to end up deserted like most of there large scale projects 
like the super mall that no one goes to or the deserted cities they just make to throw money its not out of necessity its just to be showy.


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

This is impossible !!!


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

^^ I agree with you. It would be fantastic if we had the technology to build such a building in 90 days but in my opinion we are still decades away from that hno:


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

The technology is there already, but the question is whether there is a need. If BSB wants to build it that's fine but they will have accept the cost associated with it.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

hmmwv said:


> The technology is there already, but the question is whether there is a need. If BSB wants to build it that's fine but they will have accept the cost associated with it.


the need for it is there. if the cost really is much cheaper than constructing it with conventional methods at least. but noone will take the risk before it is proven to be a successful concept, design, building. if they can built it and it is a success structurewise, even if the costs are extremely high and the building stands empty, the requests will flood them. but the initial step building this thing might not be possible.


----------



## hingpit1984 (Dec 22, 2008)

China already built a 15-story hotel in 6 days.

Check this out. 

There is also a youtube video on how they constructed it.


----------



## rsepsot (Jan 15, 2007)

^^ It looks like Tower Blocks game


----------

